# Cat 73 days pregnant



## Ladysmum (Dec 12, 2017)

Hello,

My cat and I have both been very anxious. She is 73 days pregnant. I know this is when she became pregnant as she only got out that one time and I have texts about her escaping that day. She was back in a couple of hours. It is her first (and will be only) litter, she is not a very big kitty and her stomach is not as big as other cats I have seen. This makes me think maybe she is only having one and perhaps this is the reason for the delay. She seems ready to go and very anxious that it hasn’t happened yet (losing fur near her tail). Should I be freaking out?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

There can be various factors preventing labour starting including calcium deficiency. Sometimes a cat carrying a singleton may not go into labour because of a lack of the necessary hormones. Has her belly 'dropped?' That is an indication that the kitten(s) are about to be born. Most people seek a vet's advice if nothing has happened after 70 days.


----------



## Ladysmum (Dec 12, 2017)

QOTN said:


> There can be various factors preventing labour starting including calcium deficiency. Sometimes a cat carrying a singleton may not go into labour because of a lack of the necessary hormones. Has her belly 'dropped?' That is an indication that the kitten(s) are about to be born. Most people seek a vet's advice if nothing has happened after 70 days.


Her belly has dropped, and has been dropped. I just felt them/it moving, she seems ready and has been nesting for over a week.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a rotten situation to be in; 73 days is obviously well over the average. By 71 days I have invariably caved in and taken my girl to the vet. I have never had a girl lose fur from the base of the tail area which suggests to me overgrooming/licking.. ie she is constantly licking the area, aware that something is going on but not progressing as it should... but maybe take no notice of me as whilst not a born worrier, 73 days would see me having a bit of a panic.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2017)

I've never been there at the business end of a cat pregnancy until this week. I've no idea of the number of days Taffy went but her belly dropped Sunday night / Monday morning and she stated contractions around midday. Babies started arriving about 3PM.

Based on this I'd be concerned.


----------



## Ladysmum (Dec 12, 2017)

I called the vet today, they said if my due date was correct my cat would be very sick, noticeably so. I don’t know how she would have gotten out of the house and back in without anyone noticing...but I also know that she is pregnant as she has her milk and I was just rubbing her belly. I felt the kittens moving to which she gave a low growl and hissed, time to stop tummy rub. Then I saw them kick a couple more times. She has just been resting on top of her box/nest. I guess it’s a waiting game at this point.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

@Ladysmum,

Any sign yet? X


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I wouldn't be waiting. If she's licking down there, then something's not right, or waters have broken and she's clearing up. Good you can still feel kittens moving. Rest a hand on her belly instead of stroking and see if you can feel tiny clenches or ripples. If so, this is first stage labour. If not, then I'm afraid if you're sure of her mating dates, I'd have her down the vet for a very thorough check kup. If she's having a singleton and cooks him for much longer, it'll be too big to pass and you'll be looking at a C section anyway.


----------

